# Sharing Synergy Blend Recipes



## courtneybeard (Jun 23, 2010)

I would really like to make a few synergy blends - particulary a Thieves Blend and Purification blend such as Young Living carries. They are so expensive to purchase - and I have all the essential oils, but do not know the concentration and amounts of each oil for the blends.  Does someone have similar recipes to share?  Thank you!


----------



## shdixx (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, I would think those recipes would be well kept secrets by Young Living.  There is another company - very high quality and I personally think better quality than Young Living - Native American Nutritionals.  They sell lots of wonderful single and blends of essential oils.  Because of the quality they will be pricier than the bulk type resources but they are less expensive than the Young Living products.  Check them out.  I am not affiliated in any way with Native American Nutritionals - just have used some of their oils and really liked them.
Shelly


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2010)

This is my formula for the 4 Thieves blend.
5 drops rosemary oil
5 drops oregano oil
5 drops sage oil
5 drops peppermint oil 
5 drops clove oil
4 drops lavender oil
4 drops lemon oil
3 drops ginger
3 drops black pepper oil
1 drop tea tree

Add this to 1 oz. of jojoba, fractionated coconut oil, perfume alcohol or witch hazel. Or mix this blend in a 0.2 ozs. of polysorbate, then add to aloe vera.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2010)

soapbuddy,

What a great blend! Thanks for posting it. It's very generous of you to share it. I've wondered about the 4 Thieves blend but was hesitant about buying.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> soapbuddy,
> 
> What a great blend! Thanks for posting it. It's very generous of you to share it. I've wondered about the 4 Thieves blend but was hesitant about buying.


You're welcome. Now you can make it for a lot less.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know about that. I'd still have to buy some of the EOs.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 8, 2010)

Clove, lemon, cinnamon, eucalyptus radiata and rosemary are the only EOs in Young Living's Thieves blend.  So if you are going for their exact scent, those would be all you need.  It might be hard to get it right on but you can customize it to your taste by using more of what you like and less of what you don't.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks PrairieCraft. I didn't realize that's all the EOs in YL's blend. It's been awhile since I looked at the site. I thought everything was very expensive.


courtneybeard, 

  Sorry - I didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 8, 2010)

It is very expensive compared to the EOs you would buy for soapmaking.  I have been involved with YL for a while and their stuff is great but you would have to have a lotta dough to use it in soap.  As far as using EOs therapeutically though, I haven't found anything that compares to their quality.  That's another reason why you might get close to the smell of their thieves but because their EOs are better, truer stronger smelling it will never be exactly the same.


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks SoapBuudy for posting your blend. I have purchase some Thieves cleaner and I love the smell but it is pricey. I look forward to making my own and saving$$$


----------



## carebear (Sep 26, 2010)

what is one supposed to do with the Thieves blend, exactly?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 26, 2010)

I prefer to diffuse mine with a nebulizer.  I will usually start diffusing it when clients start coming into my office with sniffles.  It has been university tested (would have to look up the details on this) to kill a very high percentage of airborne pathogens.  One of my clients who used to have chronic sinus infections uses it in his steam shower every morning and has greatly reduced the number of infections he gets yearly.  I have a colleague who eats it :shock:  puts a drop on her tongue!  But that's a bit much for me.  Other than straight lemon eo in water I don't eat EOs.  Well I take that back, peppermint is good in tea with honey to soothe a sore throat.  Very intense though and not for everyone.  I will also use the Thieves blend on my hands or directly under my nose before going anywhere near sick people during the phlegmy season.  Again, that's not for everyone because of the cinnamon.  So diffusing is the best way.  There is an entire Thieves product line with household cleaner, expensive but it is highly concentrated and goes a long way.  One of my faves is the toothpaste.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> what is one supposed to do with the Thieves blend, exactly?


It can be used for soap, massage oil or lotion.


----------



## courtneybeard (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that formula! 

I would like it for its flu-germ fighting capabilities mostly.  Not for direct skin application though since there are quite a few sensitizers in there.  Mostly diffusing during cold season, spritzy bottle of "sanitizer" for surfaces, and disinfecting.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2010)

courtneybeard said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing that formula!
> 
> I would like it for its flu-germ fighting capabilities mostly.  Not for direct skin application though since there are quite a few sensitizers in there.  Mostly diffusing during cold season, spritzy bottle of "sanitizer" for surfaces, and disinfecting.


You're welcome. This blend will work well in your applications.


----------

